

Facebook’s DeepFace Project Nears Human Accuracy In Identifying Faces - sushirain
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/18/faceook-deepface-facial-recognition/
The CVPR 2014 paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cs.tau.ac.il&#x2F;~wolf&#x2F;papers&#x2F;deepface.pdf
======
sushirain
The CVPR 2014 paper:
[http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~wolf/papers/deepface.pdf](http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~wolf/papers/deepface.pdf)

